# Please critique my new system



## The Sloth (Nov 12, 2009)

I am trying to set up a new home theater for the first time. I have very limited audio/video knowledge and would appreciate any feedback on the components I am planning to purchase. 

Sony kdl-46xbr8 46" 
Pioneer vsx-1019 ah-k
Axiom Epic Midi/125 5.1 system ( 2 m2's, ep125 sub, vp100 center ch., 2 Qs4 quad surrounds)
Oppo bdp-83

They will be set up in an 11x15 living room. Any input regarding component selection, compatibility, etc. would be helpful.

Thank You,

Total Noob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good Morning, Welcome to the Shack.

You have picked out some great components for your system. The question is are you sure you want to go with only a 46" display? I think with your size room a little bigger would be much better.


----------



## The Sloth (Nov 12, 2009)

Although the room is 11x15 the couch is about 7 ft from the screen I think anything bigger will be a bit much.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, 46" is good then. For a sub I would go with one from SVS instead of the ep125 SVS is a much better sub for the money. They only sell on line but because of that you save $$


----------



## The Sloth (Nov 12, 2009)

I know there are some much better subs around but I need to find a 5.1 package that fits my budget. If I buy the Axiom speakers separately with an svs sub it's a little too pricey. Is there a 5.1 package that you recommend for around $1000?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The SVS SBS-01 5.1 speaker system is a great deal I highly recommend upgrading the sub to the 12NSD $1089 for the whole package you cant go wrong.


----------



## The Sloth (Nov 12, 2009)

If I go with SVS system is that Pioneer receiver a good fit or should I look at something else. Thanks


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The old PSB Image is in closeout right now and you could get this system for $1000.
2 x Image B25
1 x Image C40
2 x Image B15
1 x SubSeries 5i Subwoofer

http://stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1204psb/index.html

As much as I like SVS subwoofers their loudspeakers don't sound as good to me as the PSBs.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Looks good! I agree about changing the Axiom sub for an SVS sub. That's about the only thing I would reconsider on. The pioneer receiver should be more than adequate for whichever set of speakers you go with, SVS, Axiom, PSB, etc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Sloth said:


> If I go with SVS system is that Pioneer receiver a good fit or should I look at something else. Thanks


Yup, The Pioneer should work nicely with either set of speakers.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd say you'd get much better performance from a set of Ascend Acoustics paired with an SVS sub. The speakers have excellent build quality and are well worth the investment.

Another lower cost option is the use of Behringer 2030p monitor speakers. You do have to buy them in pairs. But you can lay one on its side if necessary and it will sound as good as any MTM center. They are cost less than 150 a pair and have extremely good build quality. The best you will find under 200. For a sub I actually suggest an Epik if you can swing it. They have some good deals going right now. 

A Behringer/Epik setup will have better measured performance than the SBS setup. Now if you happen to life in DFW there is an insane deal on SVS subs locally via audiogon.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would definitely recommend getting the biggest, baddest subwoofer that funds permit. The only issue I have with your Pionner is all channels driven power output. By using a quality subwoofer, you can lessen the load on the Pioneer which will give you a better overall high volume performance.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Sloth,

If you haven't already, I strongly recommend that you visit a local AV store to listen to speakers in your price range. It can save a lot of time and frustration with sound you don't like.


----------

